# how soon are you getting married after engagement??



## LeahLou

Hey!
So I'm curious to know how long y'all's engagements are/are going to be??

OH and I talked about it this morning and we both agree we want a fall wedding. I don't want to wait till next fall, but he doesn't want to do this fall! 
I really don't want a long engagement and wanting to be married within a year, but I don't want to be insensitive to his thoughts either.. I mean he is the other half of this marrige 

Maybe spring 2014? But I feel like that's so typical to get married in the spring! 

I don't know why I'm being so impatient about it! I know some of it is because I live with my parents and am ready to be out on our own, but I don't want to move in with him because of the custody battle. Living with a boyfriend/fiance is seen as instable. I don't have a high enough paying job to get my own place, so I'm stuck :(

But at least we're getting there! I just want to be married to him :)


----------



## blondebabe

My oh and I got together 27th August 2009 then on September 2010 we found out I was pregnant and got engaged.... Lo was born 28th may 2011 and we are getting married on our 4 year anniversary 27th August 2013 :) xxx


----------



## Lauren25

We got engaged the day before my 21st birthday (24th Feb) last year and we are getting married June 15th this year so we're getting married after being engaged a year and 4 months :)


----------



## mara16jade

He's still designing my engagement ring (he finds it fun lol). And we're planning for a July - September wedding. We've looked at venues and started getting quotes. While it is getting close, there are still dates open and venues available. BUT, that'll change quickly over the next month or two. So if you are thinking about doing a Fall wedding, I'd start browsing the spots and get an idea of costs.

And I think Spring weddings are gorgeous. :) I want a summer wedding since we'll be getting married at a vineyard and we want grapes on the vines (so it has to be before harvest). :)


----------



## LegoHouse

My OH would get married tomorrow if I'd let him but seeing as I have to sort it out, and I am a worrier, I'm assuming I won't even be ready by our date haha


----------



## Mummy May

I am assuming that its pretty common to get married in Spring where you are? Here a lot of people get married in Summer and quieter months are Nov-Feb :) We got engaged on Christmas day and are getting married on 7th Feb 2014 so just over a year really (but we had always said that we didn't want a long engagement). Originally we wanted a Christmas wedding but we felt Dec was too close to Xmas and SIL got married in Nov so we didn't want that either lol! So Feb it is :) xx


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

We just got engaged on 1/26/2013 and we are getting married on 9/6/2013. So our engagement will be a little over 7 months.


----------



## wishuwerehere

When we get married in april we will have been engaged 20months. I would've preferred a shorter engagement but i didn't want to be in the final stages of planning a wedding whilst doing my uni finals, so this was a good compromise for us :)


----------



## DonnaBallona

we have been engaged 5 years and are getting hitched in September :)


----------



## lozzy21

It will be just under two years


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I don't believe engagements should be more than 2 years :) x


----------



## DonnaBallona

Rhi_Rhi; we have used our engagement to save for the wedding of our dreams and to have our 3 children. if people were paying for our wedding for us then we would have been married sooner-but they're not. so we aren't!

I think engagements can be as long as you want :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

see i disagree, i believe people shouldn't get engaged unless they intend to get married soon. Otherwise wait until you CAN afford to get married and then get engaged, each to their own and what not though. I suppose it depends how you see an engagement; to me it is a marriage announcement.


----------



## DonnaBallona

but who sets these 'rules' about how long engagements should be? if I chose to have our honeymoon next year instead of this year immediatly after the wedding would that be wrong too..? in my eyes, it would be foolish to do so this year as we wouldn't be able to afford it. what about if your engagement was a surprise, and you hadn't got any money saved for a wedding....would you turn down the proposal just so you could save money?! :shrug: 

I think of marriage proposal as a promise to be with you for eternity; it's like a token to show others that you are 'taken' iykwim?


----------



## Mummy May

I agree with you Donna, a proposal is a huge commitment from one person to another to promise you that they want to be with you forever. In my eyes it certainly isn't a wedding announcement - that is its own thing! I would certainly never have turned down my OH if we couldn't afford to get married within 2 years, my first thoughts weren't even about the wedding, they were about spending the rest of my life with the man I love whether the wedding would take 1 year or 10, its still the same commitment. Ohh and his proposal to me was a massive surprise :)


----------



## lozzy21

Engagement is an official "im taken" status, not a marriage announcement. Thats what your save the dates are for.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Heyyy It's just my opinion, just answering the OP. I wasn't telling anyone else what to do or how they should do it.

Also that is exactly that Donna; there are no rules, Just opinions :) x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I don't agree there should be a time limit on it but I don't see the point in getting engaged unless you are going to start planning a wedding. You may well book your wedding for a few years in the future and that could be 3 or 4 so you can pay it off a little bit at a time. I just think getting engaged without the intention of marrying in the foreseeable future with a date in mind loses the point of it.


----------



## JessdueJan

We will have been engaged 7months by the time we get married at the end of April x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

2yrs i think.

if want it in fall, go next year!!

i can not believe how much planning it takes, we booked ours 13months before the date - wasnt long enough IMO!


----------



## solitaire89

We took 9 months from engagement to wedding day. I didn't want to hang around once he'd asked!


----------



## jessers10

My husband and I have been together for just a tad over 10 years and we decided June '12 that we were going to get married before our daughter started kindergarten. well she was starting kindergarten on aug 27, 2012 and we set our wedding date for aug 25,2012. so yeah in less than 3 mos i planned a wedding, we moved into our house, and sent our daughter off to school. we were never really engaged b/c we had been together for forever already so we just set a date and done it and i wouldn't change a thing. i wasn't stressed b/c there wasn't time for that. it was pick what i wanted and do it and everything turned out beautifully.


----------



## Mellie1988

We got engaged January 2012, we did plan to get married May 2013 but I will be ready to pop by then :lol: so were going for May 2014, plenty of time to loose baby weight! 

Ideally we did only want an 18 month engagement. 

x


----------



## Perfect_pink

We got engaged 14th may 2011 and married 3rd of september 2011 so 4 months x


----------



## GeordieGirl.

We got engaged April last year and our weddings set for August 2014 so it would of been two years and four months when we get married. Would of loved to been sooner but we just couldn't afford it.


----------



## LynAnne

We've been engaged for about 19 months and still don't have a date because we're having trouble getting the money we need for it. It's very frustrating but we do completely intend to get married. I'd have married him the day after he proposed if I could have!

I don't think it matters how long you are engaged for before you get married. It's still a big commitment in my opinion.


----------



## Elpis_x

We first got together in May 2010 and he asked me to marry him in November 2012. I don't really want to get married until after I graduate from university (nor do I think we'll have the money to do it before then!), so realistically the earliest we're looking at is the summer of 2015. But, I'd like to get married on our anniversary, so that pushes us forward another year, sooo probably May 2016, but still not sure we'll have the money as I want to buy a house that year too.


----------



## LeahLou

Thanks for all the replies!!
We decided on October 2013! :) 
We've been talking about it on and off. I'm nervous at the thought (not because of him, but because of all the planning), but honestly, you'd be insane if marriage didn't scare you just a tad! haha. 
If we get engaged next month, that'll be 7 months. I think it's plenty of time since we decided to do it on his family's property.

I'm SO EXCITED! :D


----------



## Rumba

If anyone's looking for a quiet tropical honeymoon destination. Me and my wife went to Palm Island Resort Grenadines all inclusive. It was a nice getaway after the 1 week long cruise wedding.


----------



## Buddysmum89

_Me and OH have been together for 3 years (in 4 days), and we've been engaged for almost 3 years now! (3 years in September)!

Men are so frustrating!, still waiting to set that date even after I became pregnant he said we'd set it but here we are 9 months later still waiting _


----------



## Leesy

We got engaged in October 2011 and will be married on August 24th 2013 so nearly a 2 year engagement. But we had a baby Novemeber 2012 so a 2 year engagement isn't too bad in our situation. We didn't want to wait till we were married to have our bubs. Looking forward to TTC the 2nd baby after the wedding!


----------



## Thyite

We got married 9 month after engagement.:)


----------



## aly888

Glad you decided on a date :thumbup:

We got engaged in early 2009 and get married mid 2013, so our engagement will be 4 and half years! We would never have had such a long engagement but two months after popping the question we found out we were pregnant. So in that time we've had a child and started a (so far) very successful business.

For those reasons I disagree with whoever said there is no point in getting engaged without the intentions of getting married quickly. I think it can be done however you want. Our first year of engagement was spent saving for the baby. Our second year was spent with me on maternity leave. Our third year was a terrible year all around. And our fourth year has been spent planning and saving and running a business. Take our daughter out of the equation and we most likely would have been married in 2010! Makes no difference. I'm still spending the rest of my life with this man, whether it's written on paper or not :)


----------



## mumsie2be

We first got together 13th June 2008 he proposed to me 13th November 2012 and our wedding day is 25th September 2013 :) so been together 5 years 3 months by time wedding comes round but only engaged 10 months :) x


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Our wedding is in May and our engagement has been 17 months long. Although it's been hard to be patient I've been so thankful to have so much time to plan and get it all in order!


----------



## hshucksmith

We're getting married exactly 400 days from date of engagement! July 27th 2013 is our wedding date!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

hshucksmith said:


> We're getting married exactly 400 days from date of engagement! July 27th 2013 is our wedding date!!

Completely off topic but that's my daughter's first birthday x


----------



## hshucksmith

kmbabycrazy said:


> hshucksmith said:
> 
> 
> We're getting married exactly 400 days from date of engagement! July 27th 2013 is our wedding date!!
> 
> Completely off topic but that's my daughter's first birthday xClick to expand...

He he that's awesome! I am so excited!!


----------



## LeahLou

Congrats everyone!!
I have 6 months to put it all together.. :blush:
Think I can do it???


----------



## 4magpies

A year to the day!

x


----------



## Kizzy454

We are getting married 3 years to the day we got engaged :D


----------



## lovelylaura

4 years and 4 months from engagement but only decided on a date last October x


----------



## katherinegrey

A year and a half from engagement to wedding x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

We actually got engaged the other day and are hoping for a June July Wedding so it would be about 14/15 months


----------



## xemmax

1 year, 10 months and 10 days... to be precise :haha:


----------



## LeahLou

Yay! Congrats all!!
I feel like we're doing it so fast compared to most everyone else! But I wouldn't have it any other way :)


----------

